# I got a cookie for a tip....



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

PAX didn't use the "enroute" so she asked me to stop at Tim Hortons. She came out 10 minutes later and said "here's your tip" and gave me a big chocolate chip cookie.
Later in the day I took the cookie to Spectrum and tried to pay my cable bill with it, since I was compensated with it I thought perhaps it could be used as currency to pay my bills. NO DICE, so I ate it and continued on my merry way. 

What was the strangest non-currency tip u guys ever got?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> PAX passenger didn't use the "enroute" so she asked me to stop at Tim Hortons. She came out 10 minutes later and said "here's your tip" and gave me a big chocolate chip cookie.
> Later in the day I took the cookie to Spectrum and tried to pay my cable bill with it, since I was compensated with it I thought perhaps it could be used as currency to pay my bills. NO DICE, so I ate it and continued on my merry way.
> 
> What was the strangest non-currency tip u guys ever got?


2 bananas.

From a gay guy.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

4 cans of Mike's Hard Lemonade. 
A box of chocolate truffles. 
A pan of Homemade enchiladas.
A plastic 16 inch T-Rex dinosaur that roars.
A cool hoodie that I complemented the pax on he was wearing.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> 4 cans of Mike's Hard Lemonade.
> A box of chocolate truffles.
> A pan of Homemade enchiladas.
> A plastic 16 inch T-Rex dinosaur that roars.
> A cool hoodie that I complemented the pax on he was wearing.


 LOL @the dinosaur?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> LOL @the dinosaur?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> PAX didn't use the "enroute" so she asked me to stop at Tim Hortons. She came out 10 minutes later and said "here's your tip" and gave me a big chocolate chip cookie.
> Later in the day I took the cookie to Spectrum and tried to pay my cable bill with it, since I was compensated with it I thought perhaps it could be used as currency to pay my bills. NO DICE, so I ate it and continued on my merry way.
> 
> What was the strangest non-currency tip u guys ever got?


10 bucks says u get *Diarrhea *and can't drive for 2 days......
that was 0ne
Much0
exPensive
C?kie ? ✔


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 364943


HAHHAHAHAHAAA OMG!!! That's awesome and made my night! ?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I got a juul pod. And two cans of this.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> PAX didn't use the "enroute" so she asked me to stop at Tim Hortons. She came out 10 minutes later and said "here's your tip" and gave me a big chocolate chip cookie.
> Later in the day I took the cookie to Spectrum and tried to pay my cable bill with it, since I was compensated with it I thought perhaps it could be used as currency to pay my bills. NO DICE, so I ate it and continued on my merry way.
> 
> What was the strangest non-currency tip u guys ever got?


At least it wasn't a browser cookie you'd have to delete!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> 4 cans of Mike's Hard Lemonade.
> A box of chocolate truffles.
> A pan of Homemade enchiladas.
> A plastic 16 inch T-Rex dinosaur that roars.
> A cool hoodie that I complemented the pax on he was wearing.


Dude literally gave you the shirt off his back??? Your a pimp!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 364943


I can understand the cable company not taking cookies as payment, but surely they'd take that.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Off the top of my head just trash, lipstick, weed stems, empty jewels and fingernails(wtf).


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mch said:


> Dude literally gave you the shirt off his back??? Your a pimp!


It's a hoodie that says, "There's no place like Brooklyn." I'm a Seattle Washington driver now but I'm orginally from Brooklyn NY so I asked him what part of Brooklyn he was from. Well he sheepishly admitted he's born and raised Seattle Washington and had never been to New York a day in his life. He bought the hoodie off the internet. An awkward silence ended with him pulling off the hoodie and handing it over to me.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> It's a hoodie that says, "There's no place like Brooklyn." I'm a Seattle Washington driver now but I'm orginally from Brooklyn NY so I asked him what part of Brooklyn he was from. Well he sheepishly admitted he's born and raised Seattle Washington and had never been to New York a day in his life. He bought the hoodie off the internet. An awkward silence ended with him pulling off the hoodie and handing it over to me.
> 
> View attachment 364951


That's a nice score.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> PAX didn't use the "enroute" so she asked me to stop at Tim Hortons. She came out 10 minutes later and said "here's your tip" and gave me a big chocolate chip cookie.
> Later in the day I took the cookie to Spectrum and tried to pay my cable bill with it, since I was compensated with it I thought perhaps it could be used as currency to pay my bills. NO DICE, so I ate it and continued on my merry way.
> 
> What was the strangest non-currency tip u guys ever got?


A BOX of chocolate chip cookies! Pwned!


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 364943


Love the African motif on the furniture. By the way, were you Honey West in another lifetime?

------------
And to answer the quesiton... a bottle of estate bottled wine from the guy who bottled it. It was a tip for taking his two drunk dinner guests from hell to their home 20.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> PAX didn't use the "enroute" so she asked me to stop at Tim Hortons. She came out 10 minutes later and said "here's your tip" and gave me a big chocolate chip cookie.
> Later in the day I took the cookie to Spectrum and tried to pay my cable bill with it, since I was compensated with it I thought perhaps it could be used as currency to pay my bills. NO DICE, so I ate it and continued on my merry way.
> 
> What was the strangest non-currency tip u guys ever got?


A 10 dollar winning scratch off.
A dozen assorted snack bars.
Three 2 dollar bills.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mch said:


> Ive never been to California and I have a T-shirt w the bear and the star on it. It's one of those super soft tshirts so I wear it sometimes. Of corse in Delco I've been asked "is that
> 
> That's a nice score.


Being a former semi truck driver, I've been to every US continental state plus the Ice Roads in Canada. I have tshirts from all my favorite states and a hoodie from Canada. When folks see me wearing any one of my shirts they ask if I'm from that state and I tell them that I was a trucker that hauled in those states often. When I'm wearing one of my Texas tshirts and they ask if I'm from there, I tell them no but I love the state and have been to every major city and many small towns in Texas numerous times. I even lived in Dalhart for a summer when I drove for a ranch. Love Dalhart!

Anyways I didn't say anything to my pax except "Awesome hoodie! What part are you from? I'm from Bensonhurst." I think it was his buddies in the back seat ribbing on him which made him get quiet after admitted he'd never been and then hand it over to me. (Amidst uproarious howls of laughter from them.)

I think his guilt was because its not just a Brooklyn hoodie. It's a hoodie that specifically says, "Theres no place like Brooklyn."



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Love the African motif on the furniture. By the way, were you Honey West in another lifetime?


Its animal print. Don't you know about us East Coast Italian girls and our love of animal print? :biggrin:


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> PAX didn't use the "enroute" so she asked me to stop at Tim Hortons. She came out 10 minutes later and said "here's your tip" and gave me a big chocolate chip cookie.
> Later in the day I took the cookie to Spectrum and tried to pay my cable bill with it, since I was compensated with it I thought perhaps it could be used as currency to pay my bills. NO DICE, so I ate it and continued on my merry way.
> 
> What was the strangest non-currency tip u guys ever got?


Sushi.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Trending today.... Lissetti hijacks innocent looking cookie thread.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

On frequent rider always gives me cookies or something else she baked. I toss them. I have diabetes, don't want any extra sugar.

Another regular rider has started giving me scratch off lottery tickets when I stop so she can buy a newspaper. Haven't won anything yet.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I've had several pax offer me their leftovers in a doggie bag from the restaurant they're leaving.

Just..ew. No thanks.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Chorch said:


> 2 bananas.
> 
> From a gay guy.


Uh oh, I was gonna say
free bananas for the ladies today!!!
Now not so much.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> PAX didn't use the "enroute" so she asked me to stop at Tim Hortons. She came out 10 minutes later and said "here's your tip" and gave me a big chocolate chip cookie.
> Later in the day I took the cookie to Spectrum and tried to pay my cable bill with it, since I was compensated with it I thought perhaps it could be used as currency to pay my bills. NO DICE, so I ate it and continued on my merry way.
> 
> What was the strangest non-currency tip u guys ever got?


Shaddup and Enjoy your Cookie !


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I used to have a manager who would ask if I needed a cookie on my grumpy days.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Got an Extra-Large Big-Red when some PAX requested a stop at White Castle on the way home. He bought like $50 in ******-One-Bites, and brought me the Big Red back as a "Thanks for stopping".


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

WNYuber said:


> PAX didn't use the "enroute" so she asked me to stop at Tim Hortons. She came out 10 minutes later and said "here's your tip" and gave me a big chocolate chip cookie.
> Later in the day I took the cookie to Spectrum and tried to pay my cable bill with it, since I was compensated with it I thought perhaps it could be used as currency to pay my bills. NO DICE, so I ate it and continued on my merry way.
> 
> What was the strangest non-currency tip u guys ever got?


I got an elys cheesecake and
sealed 5lb bag of hershey's kisses
It was another man that gave me the kisses
Not that it's wrong I'm just not gay.....


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Gilby said:


> On frequent rider always gives me cookies or something else she baked. I toss them. I have diabetes, don't want any extra sugar.


Why don't you give them to homeless people when stopped at red lights?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Chorch said:


> Why don't you give them to homeless people when stopped at red lights?


We don't see that here in northern Wisconsin.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Gilby said:


> We don't see that here in northern Wisconsin.


Nice!! Send the cookies down to Florida...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Chorch said:


> Nice!! Send the cookies down to Florida...


Or to tent city in Milwaukee. We probably have 200 tents now.

A pax bought me a soda yesterday, and another gave me an unopened snack from his hotel.

But I don't want gifts. I only want cash tips!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

One of my Pax gave me a box of Lunchables. I don't eat that kind of food, so I gave it to a homeless guy.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

One pax kept giving me Rocher chocolates. I was like a trained seal. I’m a ***** for sweets and she owned me. I think I let her hook up an aux cord, and we made an unscheduled stop somewhere. It’s all like a blurry dream now.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Chorch said:


> 2 bananas.
> 
> From a gay guy.


Was that Rakos?


----------

